# [Release] BootRom Dumper (A9LH Only!)



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

EDIT: Yes, of course this was an April Fools joke, lol. The story I gave was bullshit obviously  Only truth to it was that mid-kid and Aurora helped me create this (they pretty much did all the work, I just changed a bit of the text). So huge thanks to them for making this possible! As promised, I will release the source for it (I don't know why anyone would want it though). It's based on Aurora's SafeA9LHinstaller.

[Source] https://mega.nz/#!8Is0GYwR!hl-Bo8NdQoXAWFvZgql_YMqpgjgucDIX8CqpBKrG50w

ORIGINAL POST:
After a long while of testing and debugging, this was finally made possible. A bootrom dumper for the 3DS!





This project started a few weeks ago. I was over on #cakey and was asked by mid-kid if I can help him out on something. I agreed. He told me he was working on something that would change the world. He sent me an early build of the bootrom dumper and it bricked my 2DS. Fortunately I have a hardmod for it. We continued testing, but it simply wouldn't want to work. A few days later I asked Aurora for some help. She was kind enough to lend a hand. She was able to find the correct offsets of the bootrom and even integrate screen-init to the payload (due to some people using her fork of A9LH. So yes, you can use this on any fork of A9LH). Finally, a few days ago Aurora and mid-kid got the dumper to work. You should have seen their reactions, they were almost going insane. As for what the bootrom can be used for, I wasn't told. I was simply told I had the rights to share this.

We tried making this work with 9.2 sysNAND, but it simply wouldn't work. It would freeze the system and create a corrupted file. So we opted to keep it A9LH only, since there's flaw in that the bootrom reads from a special SD card used at the factory. We originally dumped it that way, but we found that it was inefficient and risky. After some trial and error a safer way to dump the bootrom was found. Unfortunately we still couldn't to get it to work with HBL as the bootrom would have already been locked at that point.

Also, due to the request of mid-kid and Aurora, I cannot share the source code for this at the moment. They still need some time to clean up and polish the code. They told me they will most likely release the source for it in a day or two.

Download link: https://mega.nz/#!tRdxBKIC!Yk_w3zpfJ9bcGhVSKa_MpsQC3Q58Gfj86nEf6U2qW6w

Shout out to @mid-kid and @Aurora Wright for making this possible!
Shout out to @daxtsu and icecream for helping me test this!

Edit: Thanks to @astronautlevel for making the first ever bootrom exploit. It's similar to A9LH.


astronautlevel said:


> I've gotten an implementation of bootromloaderhax working with this!
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Use @Supster131's tool to dump your bootloader
> ...


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

...
April Fool?

I will test that...


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

THIS IS AMAZING!... If I knew what it's used for... lol.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 1, 2016)

What are the odds this dumps the bootrom 



Spoiler



error screen.


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

nooby89 said:


> ...
> April Fool?
> 
> I will test that...


It's still the 31st for me. If this is a joke, I'm gonna be very disappointed. "Change the world" they said. F*ck that if it's for april fools.


----------



## GraFfiX420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dumped mine twice just to be sure...


----------



## Halvorsen (Apr 1, 2016)

I thought this was a troll post, but I don't know.


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

I weep for humanity.

EDIT: Holy shit this actually works.


----------



## hudhair (Apr 1, 2016)

Whats it used for?


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> It's still the 31st for me. If this is a joke, I'm gonna be very disappointed. "Change the world" they said.



Me too, I am on 31st, but it's an April Fool Homebrew.


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

hudhair said:


> Whats it used for?


Theoretically, dumping the boot rom would grant us the last NCCH, which would grant us the ability to fully encrypt and decrypt NANDs.

Also, if there was _any_ vulnerability in the bootloader, it would grant us full system access a lot easier than a9lh.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Damn i wish this was real.... Fuckin april 1st jokes


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow, this works nicely!


----------



## Psi-hate (Apr 1, 2016)

Nah it's real. I beta tested it a bunch of times. It has a few unsuccessful dumps, but you just need to keep trying.


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Regardless if this is an April Fools joke or not, I'm downloading this shit anyway!

I wonder what we could do with this..


----------



## Halvorsen (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey! It works! I'm going insane!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 1, 2016)

RickRoll dumper.

Why can't we use it without A9?
And what consoles is it working for?
This looks fishy...


----------



## GraFfiX420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Me too, I literally just shit myself!


----------



## Psi-hate (Apr 1, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> RickRoll dumper.
> 
> Why can't we use it without A9?
> And what consoles is it working for?
> This looks fishy...


You need a9lh because any later point blocks access to the bootrom.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

If someone actually tests this please let me know...


----------



## Psi-hate (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> If someone actually tests this please let me know...


You actually need BOFA to do this.


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> If someone actually tests this please let me know...


Can confirm it works, both on o3dsU and n3dsU.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> You actually need BOFA to do this.


BOFA? Mind explaining?


astronautlevel said:


> Can confirm it works, both on o3dsU and n3dsU.


 Holy shit if this is a prank i swear to god! Im gonna dump it nooooow!


----------



## Reisyukaku (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice meme, i dumped bootrom with reinand a long time ago from a9lh


----------



## Psi-hate (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> BOFA? Mind explaining?


 BOFA deez nutz


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reisyukaku said:


> Nice meme, i dumped bootrom with reinand a long time ago from a9lh


Yet you didn't release it?! How could you?!
At least I was nice enough to release it to the public.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> BOFA deez nutz


 Fuck you xD


----------



## Reisyukaku (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Yet you didn't release it?! How could you?!
> At least I was nice enough to release it to the public.


rood, now i dont feel special =(


----------



## Noroxus (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow! It kept freezing for me, but it worked after 20 tries or so. I can't believe this actually works!


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Yet you didn't release it?! How could you?!
> At least I was nice enough to release it to the public.



This is a good release, that homebrew.
He dump the ROM in 1 second!


----------



## VaiCorinthians (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

nooby89 said:


> This is a good release, that homebrew.
> He dump the ROM in 1 second!


The OTP dumps pretty quickly too iirc.


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The OTP dumps pretty quickly too iirc.



I know, but the BootRom will be more long if it's that true, no?


----------



## Psi-hate (Apr 1, 2016)

Went ahead and posted a video of me dumping the bootrom.
https://goo.gl/sJNSqf


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

nooby89 said:


> I know, but the BootRom will be more long if it's that true, no?


It'll be longer, yeah, but the bootrom itself isn't huge either.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

So, what the hell is the "aprilfools.bin" file on the root of my SD card?  Not empty bytes, I don't think (and obviously not my bootrom).  So what is it?


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> It'll be longer, yeah, but the bootrom itself isn't huge either.



Oh, OK. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> So, what the hell is the "aprilfools.bin" file on the root of my SD card?  Not empty bytes, I don't think (and obviously not my bootrom).  So what is it?



Is the magic file of the Homebrew.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

nooby89 said:


> Oh, OK.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But I'm anxious for _*knowledge!*_  Seriously, though, Mr. OP, what is it?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> But I'm anxious for _*knowledge!*_  Seriously, though, Mr. OP, what is it?


Ask @daxtsu , @Aurora Wright , or @mid-kid . I heard they're trying to create bootromloaderhax.


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> But I'm anxious for _*knowledge!*_ Seriously, though, Mr. OP, what is it?



It's really the magic file of the Homebrew, that's it.
[SPOIL] It's a fake homebrew! [/SPOIL]


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Inb4 OTP Dumper


Yeah!  An OTP dumper for people who...have already dumped their OTP!


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I heard they're trying to create bootromloaderhax.



This is a good idea, add the WiiUDumpToolDistancehax too.


----------



## AnukWolf (Apr 1, 2016)

Quality bait, I must say. The comments ruin it as always though


----------



## VaiCorinthians (Apr 1, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> Went ahead and posted a video of me dumping the bootrom.
> https://goo.gl/sJNSqf


 d(-_-)b ♫


----------



## New_Newbie (Apr 1, 2016)

So wait, does this allow is to play DS roms without a flashcart? What about Nintendo 64 emulation? Will this let me downgrade from 10.7 without OOT or Cubic Ninja? Will this let me play GBA games on just Emunand? Can we emulate Wii games with this? What about Gamecube emulation? Can I use this with Palantine CFW? Can I play videos with this? Will I be able to record my gameplay to a computer with this? Will this fix the broken 3d when I launch a CFW? Also, can this help me play Snes VC on O3ds? Will this fix rxTools's crappy H&S sysnand injection? Will this help me use the mystical search function people tell me to use when I start 20 new topics? (What does "search" mean?) Can I eat this? Can I play 3ds roms/cia with this without downgrading?
All of that on O3ds? Because I bricked mine I don't have a hardmod.


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

New_Newbie said:


> So wait, does this allow is to play DS roms without a flashcart? What about Nintendo 64 emulation? Will this let me downgrade from 10.7 without OOT or Cubic Ninja? Will this let me play GBA games on just Emunand? Can we emulate Wii games with this? What about Gamecube emulation? Can I use this with Palantine CFW? Can I play videos with this? Will I be able to record my gameplay to a computer with this? Will this fix the broken 3d when I launch a CFW? Also, can this help me play Snes VC on O3ds? Will this fix rxTools's crappy H&S sysnand injection? Will this help me use the mystical search function people tell me to use when I start 20 new topics? (What does "search" mean?) Can I eat this? Can I play 3ds roms/cia with this without downgrading?
> All of that on O3ds? Because I bricked mine I don't have a hardmod.


This will do all of that and more.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok so it is an aprilfools.bin, but is it actually it or again, is this just an april fools joke..


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> This will do all of that and Knuckles.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 1, 2016)

fuck it worked. lol ill keep this in a safe place.


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

IT'S AN APRIL JOKE ALL!


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Knuckles is included?! Even I didn't know that?!
Wow, this is like the second coming of Jesus :,)


----------



## New_Newbie (Apr 1, 2016)

What's a "Jesus"? Will that let me enable my "wifi"? I accidentally left it disabled on my 2ds while getting my OTP.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

Your profile picture made me do a double take, because I thought you were banned, but you _just _posted that, so I thought a moderator was going to start banning members and locking this thread!  I got a pretty good spook for about a second!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Guy50570 said:


> Well, it does dump something. The question is, what? I'm betting garbage data.


It dumps what's called "shit".


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Well, it does dump something. The question is, what? I'm betting garbage data.


@Reisyukaku confirmed that the data is real.
Since my dumper creates a file with the same data as his private dumper.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> @Reisyukaku confirmed that the data is real.
> Since my dumper creates a file with the same data as his private dumper.


So this file, it is my bootrom and i should keep this safe, or it is garbage?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> So this file, it is my bootrom and i should keep this safe, or it is garbage?


I'd keep it safe, who knows what exploits could become of this later on.


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Apr 1, 2016)

Keybootx69.bin -> Dumped
BootMemFlaw.ram -> Dumped
RomLoaderx75.bin -> Dumped
RomLoaderXx69.bin -> Dumped
BootFirm.bim -> Dumped
Rebuilding Bootrom.bin -> Done
Reboot console in 1 minute

It worked perfectly! Now what I do with those file?
ps: I found some secret function in this bootrom dumper to make it actually work


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I'd keep it safe, who knows what exploits could become of this later on.


Well i mean, what can we do with this? Isnt the actual bootrom itself a little bigger than this? And as @astronautlevel said, we could decrypt our nands and have a permanent cfw! And that would be sweet


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2016)

Never change Temp, never change ;')


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Well this disappoints me... Yea its just randomness. Dumped 3


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

If its not garbage we need a new motto
Bootromhax God Race Arm9loaderhax master race peasants


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

runetoonxx2 said:


> If its not garbage we need a new motto
> Bootromhax God Race Arm9loaderhax master race peasants


It is, 4 dumps and they are all random data :/


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> It is, 4 dumps and they are all random data :/


Bootrom encryption changes every boot, Ninty implemented it as a security feature. If you decrypt it the'll all be the same.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

runetoonxx2 said:


> If its not garbage we need a new motto
> Bootromhax God Race Arm9loaderhax master race peasants


Soon™


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> It is, 4 dumps and they are all random data :/


Soon arm9loaderhax will be peasants and menuhax will just be irrelevant


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

Everybody, calm yourselves.  If the file name "aprilfools.bin" didn't give it away, this is an A*pril fools joke.*  I opened all three of my dumps in HxD and guess what?  None matched.  Don't store garbage on your PC, none of this is legitimate.  But, that is to be expected when April first is tomorrow, possibly today for them.  So let's all take a step back, and realize, this isn't the saving grace of the 3ds scene!


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Everybody, calm yourselves.  If the file name "aprilfools.bin" didn't give it away, this is an A*pril fools joke.*  I opened all three of my dumps in HxD and guess what?  None matched.  Don't store garbage on your PC, none of this is legitimate.  But, that is to be expected when April first is tomorrow, possibly today for them.  So let's all take a step back, and realize, this isn't the saving grace of the 3ds scene!





astronautlevel said:


> Bootrom encryption changes every boot, Ninty implemented it as a security feature. If you decrypt it the'll all be the same.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Yeah. bootROM will probably never be dumped. Expecially with software due to how many layers of protection it has.


No it shall be hacked that's what ppl said bout a9lh before now look at us


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> It wouldn't even be that amazing if we did have the bootrom dump, other than nand decryption and encryption, which really isn't needed since A9LH with CFW does pretty much what everyone wants.


The permanant CFW sounds nice. But if its true that these dumps are just encrypted randomly each boot. It only will be a matter of time until it gets done. (If this is actually real)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10 best April Fools ever. it's just 32KB of NULLs


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

BootROMhax are God
arm9loadrhax are Knight
MenuHax are Peasent
NinjHax are Slaves. (This sentence is not aggresive)


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> The permanant CFW sounds nice. But if its true that these dumps are just encrypted randomly each boot. It only will be a matter of time until it gets done. (If this is actually real)


If its real I will give u my first born


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

runetoonxx2 said:


> If its real I will give u my first born


Can I have it.


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Can I have it.



No me.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Can I have it.


yea u can 8==D {(^)}


----------



## koziakauzu (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice, it bricked my 3DS


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> It wouldn't even be that amazing if we did have the bootrom dump, other than nand decryption and encryption, which really isn't needed since A9LH with CFW does pretty much what everyone wants.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


True, but, the presumed BootRomLoaderHax could provide a permanent CFW.  Let that sink in.


astronautlevel said:


> Bootrom encryption changes every boot, Ninty implemented it as a security feature. If you decrypt it the'll all be the same.


So I suppose it would truly be a futile effort to work on a bootrom dumper?



runetoonxx2 said:


> Soon arm9loaderhax will be peasants and menuhax will just be irrelevant


MenuHax?  Is that still a thing?  Seriously, after switching to A9LH, I think you all can agree, MenuHax is just inferior in every way shape and fashion!


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> A9LH is already pretty much permanent CFW. You will never even boot into sysNAND unless you really want to XD


Well yea, i guess so. But we more than likely would need a9lh installed already to just install this "bootromhax" thing if it ever comes to existance


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Apr 1, 2016)

nooby89 said:


> BootROMhax are God
> arm9loadrhax are Knight
> MenuHax are Peasent
> NinjHax are Slaves. (This sentence is not aggresive)


U r wrong, keybootx69.bin is more powerful since it the most powerful key that exist. It actually the one that do Firmware and I use it for loading rxTools on bootrom!


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> Well yea, i guess so. But we more than likely would need a9lh installed already to just install this "bootromhax" thing if it ever comes to existance


Part of the point of bootrom is permanent CFW without a9lh. I'm looking into making this stable w/o arm9 (thanks @Supster131 for the source )


----------



## Toni456 (Apr 1, 2016)

Why does it say dumping has a risk of breaking installed software's signed keys?


----------



## nooby89 (Apr 1, 2016)

dradonhunter11 said:


> U r wrong, keybootx69.bin is more powerful since it the most powerful key that exist. It actually the one that do Firmware and I use it for loading rxTools on bootrom!



Give it to me PLS I will be Jesus on the social pyramid XD


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

dradonhunter11 said:


> U r wrong, keybootx69.bin is more powerful since it the most powerful key that exist. It actually the one that do Firmware and I use it for loading rxTools on bootrom!


Of course its keybootx 69.bin cause 69 is best number


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Part of the point of bootrom is permanent CFW without a9lh. I'm looking into making this stable w/o arm9 (thanks @Supster131 for the source )


Don't leak it please! @mid-kid and @Aurora Wright would fucking kill me!


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Exactly. In fact, A9LH might even be MORE beneficial, since we can unbrick sysNAND with it. Idk how that would work with a Bootrom mod...


Well actually. Wouldnt it load even before a9lh would?


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> Well actually. Wouldnt it load even before a9lh would?


Bootromloaderhax (some devs have already gotten it working) will provide lower level access than even a9lh did.


----------



## Lumince (Apr 1, 2016)

If that gets leaked, they more than likely would not give it the actual hax to the public...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Guy50570 said:


> Yeah. The only thing that I think would be cool is installing any NAND backup. That would be handy for hardbricks.


Maximum Pirating!


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> If that gets leaked, they more than likely would not give it the actual hax to the public...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Maximum Pirating!


Super Kami Guru Pirate Style


----------



## Naked_Snake (Apr 1, 2016)

So how long before dumping this file is useful to the average user?


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Don't leak it please! @mid-kid and @Aurora Wright would fucking kill me!


May I leak the source?


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> So how long before dumping this file is useful to the average user?


In about 10 min ago


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> So how long before dumping this file is useful to the average user?


Until some devs can get exploits going with this. 
Things such as bootromloaderhax would be possible (one layer under arm9loaderhax).


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Bootromloaderhax (some devs have already gotten it working) will provide lower level access than even a9lh did.


So let's say we brick firm 0/1, would we still be able to unbrick? Would anything not allow us to unbrick?


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

Naked_Snake said:


> So how long before dumping this file is useful to the average user?


Mid kid and Aurora already have a basic implementation of bootromloaderhax

I'd say give it a few days

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Just Passing By said:


> So let's say we brick firm 0/1, would we still be able to unbrick?


Yeah.


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Mid kid and Aurora already have a basic implementation of bootromloaderhax
> 
> I'd say give it a few days
> 
> ...


I edited my post, but is there anything we could do, other than a perma brick, that would prevent us from ever unbricking?


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> I feel like I am the only sane one in this thread -.-


Relax everyone is just having fun


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> I feel like I am the only sane one in this thread -.-


Tbh, this is a pretty calm thread for what it could be.


----------



## WindyRain0212 (Apr 1, 2016)

This got my hopes up.. and then dropped them like a newborn.. 

..at least the comments made my night!


----------



## Noroxus (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Well, yeah.
> 
> "oMG BOOTROM DUMPER CAN THIS GET ME FREE GAEMS OmG CAN I RUN PS4 GAMES NOW!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?11"


For PS4 games I recommend you to put the 3DS into the microwave and let it run for 4min.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

WindyRain0212 said:


> This got my hopes up.. and then dropped them like a newborn..
> 
> ..at least the comments made my night!


It shattered ur dreams like a broken condom accidentally child


----------



## WindyRain0212 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tibiak19 said:


> For PS4 games I recommend you to put the 3DS into the microwave and let it run for 4min.


Don't forget to mod the power supply to serve 230 volts at 10 amperes for enough overclock headroom!


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> No wonder the games were running at 60FPS! I got them running at 420FPS. Nice and buttery smooth now.


I think u need to blaze ur game before it runs 420 fps


----------



## driverdis (Apr 1, 2016)

I love hex editors
BootROM dumper..Thanks to Aurora Wright and mid-kid!....Press START to dump bootROM!....Press any other button to shutdown..*aprilfools.bin*..bootrom dump: success!..Press any button to shutdown....Press START or SELECT to return to menu.(SD will be unmounted until the next install)


----------



## KaduPSE (Apr 1, 2016)

What people don't realize is that this could be used to #jailbreak the Nintendo DSi, because it shares sector 0x53 of FIRM3 with the 3DS, using a dump from here with the DSi keys will allow full control of the system. Maybe even the other way around, giving us DS titles injection via the SD. It's only a matter of time now, hype.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

KaduPSE said:


> What people don't realize is that this could be used to #jailbreak the Nintendo DSi, because it shares sector 0x53 of FIRM3 with the 3DS, using a dump from here with the DSi keys will allow full control of the system. Maybe even the other way around, giving us DS titles injection via the SD. It's only a matter of time now, hype.


Oh shit!
I have to tell this to Aurora and mid-kid, this will being endless possibilities!


----------



## WindyRain0212 (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't even know who's joking anymore and who's being serious.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Time for MakiNand! 
First BootRom CFW


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> Time for MakiNand!
> First BootRom CFW


pls share!
Maki was best love live griiiil


----------



## izy (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Oh shit!
> I have to tell this to Aurora and mid-kid, this will being endless possibilities!





KaduPSE said:


> What people don't realize is that this could be used to #jailbreak the Nintendo DSi, because it shares sector 0x53 of FIRM3 with the 3DS, using a dump from here with the DSi keys will allow full control of the system. Maybe even the other way around, giving us DS titles injection via the SD. It's only a matter of time now, hype.



More importanly Value 0XAB13480 Contains the information for TWL SDIO access in the 3DS/DSi pipeline meaning we can inject DS games into DSiWare without the current intermittent issue or it trying to relink to game card and not booting.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> pls share!
> Maki *was *best love live griiiil


"WAS" Just for that no Maki for the public, you can go sit there with your K-ON! outside the Final Live and beg Pile for more Maki.


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

I've gotten an implementation of bootromloaderhax working with this!

Instructions:
1. Use @Supster131's tool to dump your bootloader
2. Copy the bootrom.bin to the /bootrom/ folder on your SD
3. Run this arm9loaderhax.bin
4. Profit!

https://mega.nz/#!K8AlGSrL!CFwOEtQnLfcFxwq3j-8QyyI9PuD_lDRQmMTR8wKruyo


----------



## KaduPSE (Apr 1, 2016)

squee666 said:


> More importanly Value 0XAB13480 Contains the information for TWL SDIO access in the 3DS/DSi pipeline meaning we can inject DS games into DSiWare without the current intermittent issue or it trying to relink to game card and not booting.


Time to get my screwdriver, releese be #son


----------



## driverdis (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Melon__Bread (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> I've gotten an implementation of bootromloaderhax working with this!
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Use @Supster131's tool to dump your bootloader
> ...


Worked great thanks! Now my 3DS loads even faster and it let me change my region on the fly!


----------



## GBAFail (Apr 1, 2016)

Can it baby sit my newborn child?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DLCFW (https://gbatemp.net/threads/reelase-dlcfw.421339/) will add support for bootromloaderhax soon(TM)


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> DLCFW (https://gbatemp.net/threads/reelase-dlcfw.421339/) will add support for bootromloaderhax soon(TM)


Nice, glad to see my installer is of help to people


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> "WAS" Just for that no Maki for the public, you can go sit there with your K-ON! outside the Final Live and beg Pile for more Maki.


I can I haz the cfw??

promiseiwontleak


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> I've gotten an implementation of bootromloaderhax working with this!
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Use @Supster131's tool to dump your bootloader
> ...


Don't Leak my MakiNAND
Support the original not the imitation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Faru said:


> I can I haz the cfw??
> 
> promiseiwontleak


No you have to go beg Pile for it now, Go thank @Supster131


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> Don't Leak my MakiNAND
> Support the original not the imitation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


NOOO!
I'm sorry, pls.
Maki is da best girl.

EVERYBODY WITH ME!
MAKI! MAKI! MAKI!


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> Don't Leak my MakiNAND
> Support the original not the imitation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


DAMN IT! I was totally gonna leak what was I saying again?

Fuck you @Supster131


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> NOOO!
> I'm sorry, pls.
> Maki is da best girl.
> 
> ...





Toiry921 said:


> Don't Leak my MakiNAND
> Support the original not the imitation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You guys are making me want to watch Love Live... like legit.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> You guys are making me want to watch Love Live.


GO DO IT NOW BEFORE THE FINAL LIVE BECAUSE THEN YOU CAN CRY WITH US ALL


----------



## defnotryan (Apr 1, 2016)

Reisyukaku said:


> rood, now i dont feel special =(


bb its ok u still have other private stuff, so go be special with those x3


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> *You guys are making me want to watch Love Live*... like legit.


STFU DON'T ANGER @Toiry921 

HOW DID YOU NOT WATCH IT!?


----------



## defnotryan (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> GO DO IT NOW BEFORE THE FINAL LIVE BECAUSE THEN YOU CAN CRY WITH US ALL


Dont remind its *FINAL* Live ;-;-;


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

defnotryan said:


> Dont remind its *FINAL* Live ;-;-;


EMBRACE THE MANLY TEARS OF JUSTICE FOR THE END OF GREATNESS


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> GO DO IT NOW BEFORE THE FINAL LIVE BECAUSE THEN YOU CAN CRY WITH US ALL





Faru said:


> STFU DON'T ANGER @Toiry921
> 
> HOW DID YOU NOT WATCH IT!?





defnotryan said:


> Dont remind its *FINAL* Live ;-;-;


Whoa... wtf did I miss? I love Idol anime (I LOOOOVVVEEDDD IDOLMASTER!), but jeez. I feel like I commited a sin.


----------



## defnotryan (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> EMBRACE THE MANLY TEARS OF JUSTICE FOR THE END OF GREATNESS


QQQQQQQ ;^;^;^;
a-at least aqours this year x3


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Whoa... wtf did I miss? I love Idol anime (I LOOOOVVVEEDDD IDOLMASTER!), but jeez. I feel like I commited a sin.


GO WATCH LOVE LIVE NOW, YOU NEED TO EXPERIENCE EMOTION, FEEL THE PAIN OF IT ENDING TONIGHT WITH US ALL


----------



## Faru (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Whoa... wtf did I miss? I love Idol anime (I LOOOOVVVEEDDD IDOLMASTER!), but jeez. *I feel like I commited a sin*.


Because you have!

May Maki have mercy on your soul...

I actually haven't watched it. Planning to though...


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

defnotryan said:


> QQQQQQQ ;^;^;^;
> a-at least aqours this year x3


but aqours isn't µ


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 1, 2016)

ayy whatcha bae


----------



## defnotryan (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> but aqours isn't Muse


true QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQqQQQQQQQqqQQQQQqqQQ:Q-Q:Q:_Q:Q:_Q;Q_;Q_Q:Q_:Q_Q:Q_;Q_Q:_Q


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Faru said:


> Because you have!
> 
> May Maki have mercy on your soul...
> 
> I actually haven't watched it. Planning to though...


GET ON IT NOW

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



defnotryan said:


> true QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQqQQQQQQQqqQQQQQqqQQ:Q-Q:Q:_Q:Q:_Q;Q_;Q_Q:Q_:Q_Q:Q_;Q_Q:_Q


Go watch the 3rd live then Die of tears at the end


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> GO WATCH LOVE LIVE NOW, YOU NEED TO EXPERIENCE EMOTION, *FEEL THE PAIN OF IT ENDING TONIGHT WITH US ALL*





Faru said:


> Because you have!
> 
> May Maki have mercy on your soul...
> 
> I actually haven't watched it. Planning to though...


Maki seems like she'd be an amazing waifu... wtf am I saying...? Is the series over? Or is it actually ending tonight?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Maki seems like she'd be an amazing waifu... wtf am I saying...? Is the series over? Or is it actually ending tonight?


Isn't a new season going to start airing in the Summer?


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 1, 2016)

So, after this is now possible to install Windows 10 on the 3DS right?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dartz150 said:


> So, after this is now possible to install Windows 10 on the 3DS right?


Hell yeah it is!
You can install the OS of your choice!


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Isn't a new season going to start airing in the Summer?


I have no clue. @Toiry921 made it sound like it's ending tonight.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Maki seems like she'd be an amazing waifu... wtf am I saying...? Is the series over? Or is it actually ending tonight?


The µ portion of the Anime Ended last year , Tonight is just the Seiyuu's doing one last live performance to say good bye.


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Hell yeah it is!
> You can install the OS of your choice!



Well, too bad I only have it on a disc, gotta wait until someone releases a DVD/BR reader for the 3DS


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> The Muse portion of the Anime Ended last year , Tonight is just the Seiyuu's doing one last live performance to say good bye.


April fools. There is no final goodbye. This sounds like a life changing anime. I'm gonna watch it.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> April fools. There is no final goodbye. This sounds like a life changing anime. I'm gonna watch it.


I WISH


----------



## MattKimura (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm not messing with this until there's an actual reason to use it, and becomes common as day like A9LH. Same for GodMode9, no idea what it can do, will wait til someone discovers a use for it before I'll even touch it.

I'm no dev so it's up to you guys to test it out and figure out what the bootrom can do for us.

Edit: Confirmed to be April Fools joke


----------



## astronautlevel (Apr 1, 2016)

MattKimura said:


> I'm no dev so it's up to you guys to test it out and figure out what the bootrom can do for us.


We already have bootromloaderhax
https://gbatemp.net/threads/bootromloaderhax.421349/


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

MattKimura said:


> I'm not messing with this until there's an actual reason to use it, and becomes common as day like A9LH. Same for GodMode9, no idea what it can do, will wait til someone discovers a use for it before I'll even touch it.
> 
> I'm no dev so it's up to you guys to test it out and figure out what the bootrom can do for us.


With Bootrom you can boot CFW like MakiNAND which allows for 
emulation of all Next gen games
iOS U Exploit
support for update 42.0.6-66
Free Eshop money
Eshop to paypal Money transfers and much more
and it has been working since last year


----------



## MattKimura (Apr 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> We already have bootromloaderhax
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/bootromloaderhax.421349/


Gotta try harder than that 
This is why I like to let others test things before I jump in~

This is the second prank tonight.

Reading this thread, all I can see is posts about anime, absolutely nothing about bootrom xD


----------



## BabyBichu (Apr 1, 2016)

I love it and wanna try it!Don't tell me it's an April Fools joke!


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

MattKimura said:


> Gotta try harder than that
> This is why I like to let others test things before I jump in~
> 
> This is the second prank tonight.
> ...


DID YOU DARE DIS LOVE LIVE! I WILL HAVE UR 3DS BRICKED BECAUSE MY DAD IS REGGIE AND YOU ARE NO LONGER GONNA EVER GET MAKINAND EVEN IF YOU BEG PILE FOR IT


----------



## Reisyukaku (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Whoa... wtf did I miss? I love Idol anime (I LOOOOVVVEEDDD IDOLMASTER!), but jeez. I feel like I commited a sin.


IMAS was my least favorite idol anime lol.. My favs are probably Love Live and AKB0048


----------



## BabyBichu (Apr 1, 2016)

Reisyukaku said:


> IMAS was my least favorite idol anime lol.. My favs are probably Love Live and AKB0048


AKB48!Their singles sell really well in Japan!!


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reisyukaku said:


> IMAS was my least favorite idol anime lol.. My favs are probably Love Live and AKB0048


The Great Rei has Spoken this is now a Love Live! Thread


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> The Great Rei has Spoken this is now a Love Live! Thread


Can mods rename this thread to "Live Love dumper"?
K thanks


----------



## Februarysn0w (Apr 1, 2016)

AKB48.....bitch girls group.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Can mods rename this thread to "Live Love dumper"?
> K thanks


And MakiNAND discussion


----------



## Just Passing By (Apr 1, 2016)

Reisyukaku said:


> IMAS was my least favorite idol anime lol.. My favs are probably Love Live and AKB0048


 Fine! I'll watch freakin' Love Live as my next anime, but I better feel like I'm watching something more amazing than the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Fine! I'll watch freakin' Love Live as my next anime, but I better feel like I'm watching something more amazing than the second coming of Jesus.


IT IS NOW DO IT NOW!


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> Fine! I'll watch freakin' Love Live as my next anime, but I better feel like I'm watching something more amazing than the second coming of Jesus.


I watched it recently, I still need to watch like 4 more episodes.
It's interesting.
Imagine this:
High School Musical: The Anime (without dudes)


----------



## plushifoxed (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> The Great Rei has Spoken this is now a Love Live! Thread


did somebody say Love Live thread
because I'm literally crying right now reading a livetweet of the final live show
I don't want it to end


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I watched it recently, I still need to watch like 4 more episodes.
> It's interesting.
> Imagine this:
> High School Musical: The Anime (without dudes)


You forgot: And Boobs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roxie Mika said:


> did somebody say Love Live thread
> because I'm literally crying right now reading a livetweet of the final live show
> I don't want it to end


Wait Final live show.. What where when


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> You forgot: And Boobs
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It ended we have to wait for Blu-Ray until release, Unless someone got a SatRip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roxie Mika said:


> did somebody say Love Live thread
> because I'm literally crying right now reading a livetweet of the final live show
> I don't want it to end


I listened to it and it was something that actually made me cry, Sad its over after so long


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> It ended we have to wait for Blu-Ray until release, Unless someone got a SatRip


daw. Waiting isn't fun


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> daw. Waiting isn't fun


It really isn't, but we have to for the Flowers, Hair Doughnuts, and All the pretty shiny lights.
ps currently #2 Trend on twitter


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> It really isn't, but we have to for the Flowers, Hair Doughnuts, and All the pretty shiny lights.
> ps currently #2 Trend on twitter


What's the # it's not for me. For me its ONALondon 

after it is miitomo though xD


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What's the # it's not for me. For me its ONALondon
> 
> after it is miitomo though xD


World Wide its trending, #LoveLiveForever


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> World Wide its trending, #LoveLiveForever


If you need me I will be spamming this on twitter and facebook


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If you need me I will be spamming this on twitter and facebook


I've been doing that


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> I've been doing that


The deed is done. Man. Today became really sad hearing this news though.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The deed is done. Man. Today became really sad hearing this news though.


You didn't hear about it until today? I tried to get tickets but lost the Lotto. RIP.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> You didn't hear about it until today? I tried to get tickets but lost the Lotto. RIP.


Where is a good place to follow like anime news? I use livechart for shows. What about like actual news? i need to keep on top of stuff like this lol


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Where is a good place to follow like anime news? I use livechart for shows. What about like actual news? i need to keep on top of stuff like this lol


I usually just follow what I like so obviously the Love Live Staff, and I have CrunchyRoll and things for the more major things and along with that I go by word of friends


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> I usually just follow what I like so obviously the Love Live Staff, and I have CrunchyRoll and things for the more major things and along with that I go by word of friends


I actually just found this website xD 
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com

 man check this out

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/int...r-final-concert-a-day-early-for-merch/.100450


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I actually just found this website xD
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com
> 
> man check this out
> ...


Yep i've been keeping up with people who got to go and it was insane and amazing.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> Yep i've been keeping up with people who got to go and it was insane and amazing.


i would of loved to see love live actually live. I am a little jelly now tbh


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> i would of loved to see love live actually live. I am a little jelly now tbh


I wish I could've seen it live, but then again there was supposedly a lot of crying by the seiyuus and fans


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> I wish I could've seen it live, but then again there was supposedly a lot of crying by the seiyuus and fans


Wow. That's hardcore.


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Wow. That's hardcore.


Near the end there is something that is very Touching and just plain Awesome.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> Near the end there is something that is very Touching and just plain Awesome.


Do you have a link or something by chance?


----------



## Touko White (Apr 1, 2016)

Was this too awesome to post in the normal sections or something?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Was this too awesome to post in the normal sections or something?


It was, I'm surprised it was moved to the EOF so soon though.
It's barely 7AM for me (April 1st). So April Fools won't end for a while.

At least it didn't get locked, I guess.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> It was, I'm surprised it was moved to the EOF so soon though.
> It's barely 7AM for me (April 1st). So April Fools won't end for a while.
> 
> At least it didn't get locked, I guess.


That is because it turned into a Love Live! Thread. Those should never be locked.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> That is because it turned into a Love Live! Thread. Those should never be locked.


We should turn it into a general weeb trash thread.

So.. Naoto best waifu, amiright?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> We should turn it into a general weeb trash thread.
> 
> So.. Naoto best waifu, amiright?


Kill your self

ITS JUST A PRANK BRO


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Do you have a link or something by chance?


No recording was allowed at it, we have to wait sadly


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Kill your self
> 
> ITS JUST A PRANK BRO



That's not how you do it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> No recording was allowed at it, we have to wait sadly


smh. plz update me when something comes up


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> No recording was allowed at it, we have to wait sadly


You could have done some illegal recording?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> That's not how you do it.



Ah classics


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> smh. plz update me when something comes up


I'll keep you updated


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Ah classics


Do you believe in our Lord and Savior, papa Franku?


----------



## Toiry921 (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> You could have done some illegal recording?


I wasn't there for it, If I was there defiantly would have been some Shady activity


----------



## Touko White (Apr 1, 2016)

April Fools ended ages ago for me since I'm in GMT
I wonder what pranks to do next year


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 1, 2016)

I didn't even do one


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> I feel like I am the only sane one in this thread -.-


What about me?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> What about me?


"It's time to stop!"


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 1, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> "It's time to stop!"


Oh heavens, would you look at the time!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 2, 2016)

It would be funny if there was a use for a bootrom exploit. a9lh executes early enough that we don't need it. So 0/10 I guess?


----------



## Februarysn0w (Apr 2, 2016)

lovelive yuruyuri and yushiki


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 2, 2016)

For those who actually want it, source for this was released.
Link is in the OP.
Enjoy!


----------

